# Betta Pair



## brikwong94 (Aug 17, 2011)

Okay, I'm _sure _someone has posted something similar to this before, but I just created an account and I really need some guidance.

I have a tank at around 12 gallons that is filled at about 5-8 gallons right now. There is definitely enough and not too much room for the betta pair that is inside already.

I have a dual colored male (Dark Blue and Red) and a Dual colored female (Transparent Orange with violet fins)

The tank has just a little bit of tea from a teabag for tannins and a leaf. It is kept at around 78 degrees and is quite stable in temperature. There are plenty rock crevices for the female to hide.

I introduced the female in a glass chimney. The usual signs of courtship occurred. The male started building a bubble nest before i went to sleep last night.

I woke up this morning to find that my male has already built a decent bubble nest under the leaf and i headed out to new york for the rest of the day before coming back.

Upon my return, the male had already built a GARGANTUAN bubblenest under the leaf and is actually raising the leaf out of the water. He was and still is continuing to build. I thought this was a good sign so i released the female into the water. 

The male flared, chased, and nipped her of course. I know that this is normal behavior. 

However, its been over four hours already, I know both the bettas are eager to mate because you can just tell from their body language. However, whenever the female approaches the bubblenest submissively, the male would flare at her. Before he even gets close to her, she darts all over the tank in fear and he chases her in aggression. The male will quickly leave her alone and after a period of time, she will come out of hiding and the same thing would repeat over and over again. 

what's going on? what should i do? is this normal? *please help me.*


----------



## brikwong94 (Aug 17, 2011)

UPDATE. The fin directly under the belly of the female betta is torn badly. I don't think she is in critical condition but i put her back in the chimney, please help.


----------



## youlovegnats (Feb 23, 2011)

I think you need to give that female a break and try again later. Your temp. should be at around 82 instead of 78. 
Did you condition them properly? 
What foods did you feed and what kind of tanks (how many gallons) were they in? Were they heated? To what temp.? 
How long did you condition?


----------



## brikwong94 (Aug 17, 2011)

yeah, she has a couple rips in her lower fin but i thought it had fallen off when she actually just tucked it in.

I'll have to buy a 2nd heater then if i have to keep it at 82. I fed them flakes and some frozen brine shrimp and conditioned them for about 2 weeks. The female is "fat" with eggs and the male has a huge bubble-nest already. They were each in 3 1/2 gallon tanks before they were introduced to the mating tank. They were about the same temperature the water is now, around 78 degrees.


----------



## youlovegnats (Feb 23, 2011)

Just get a heater that allows you to manually adjust the heat- which you need for healthy fry. If it gets too hot or too cold, you can always adjust it.  
Hmmm, next time don't feed flakes. Flakes can make bettas bloat. Use pellets instead. And for conditioning- live food is always better. It's really easy right now to get mosquito larvae - just put a bucket outside with shallow water and BAM, instant food . 
Let her rest for the night and see if they aren't interested in the morning. Is she showing signs? Bars, flirty (s-shape) swimming, clamped fins, head tucked down?


----------



## brikwong94 (Aug 17, 2011)

she's been well conditioned for a long time, longer than the male. She is very light colored so you can't see the bars. She does do flirtly swimming, she swims submissively too (head down, and slow. I'm not sure if she's just overreacting in fear to the male because most of the time the male is just approaching her without the intention to bite. She just swims without direction immediately when he's nearby or flaring.

is it normal for the male to try and nip her through the chimney?

sorry for all the questions, i really do appreciate your help A LOT.


----------



## youlovegnats (Feb 23, 2011)

Yeah, nipping is normal. He'll try to get at her because he's frustrated. 
I guess, keep them in there together a bit longer- but keep an eye out! If the nipping gets too rough, try again later.


----------



## brikwong94 (Aug 17, 2011)

thanks.

the female actually came out more often periodically and the male would get closer to her than ever. instead of darting away, she just swims around in the S-shaped manner flirtatiously. the bubblenest is on the opposite side of the tank. The male tries to coax her into following him but she'll never get farther than the mid-tank mark. 

what does that mean?


----------



## youlovegnats (Feb 23, 2011)

Try sectioning off a portion of the tank and see if that helps. 
She should def. be trying to find the nest based on her body language.


----------



## brikwong94 (Aug 17, 2011)

thanks so much for the help, i'll post again in a few hours and see if things got any better


----------



## youlovegnats (Feb 23, 2011)

Ok! Keep us updated!


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

I found planting the tank heavily helps the female feel safer and mine venture closer to the nest... as long as she still has her breeding bars and using the right body language I wouldnt worry sometimes it can take up to three days to get a spawn. Plus everything youlovegnats said


----------



## youlovegnats (Feb 23, 2011)

yay! 
Yeah be sure to have tons and tons of plants for girly to hide in :3


----------



## brikwong94 (Aug 17, 2011)

i will run to the petstore to buy more plants. i didn't know it takes up to three days for a spawn sometimes. from both their body language, i am 100% positive that they both want to mate. they just don't seem to have it down just yet.

do situations like these occur often?


----------



## youlovegnats (Feb 23, 2011)

Yeah it's happened with me multiple times with my CT pair. It was exactly how yours is going right now- male too aggressive, female willing. blaahh. >< They finally got it down after the 3rd try of re-conditioning D: The last time they were done in less that 3 hours. It was almost immediate xD. 
It really just takes patience patience patience.


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

Yeah like youlikegnats said... it takes patience I always give my fish 3 weeks of conditioning and if like your guys are willing to breed after I dump them in I leave them there (unless they become unresponsive and the female isnt ready to breed anymore), they will figure it out lol sounds brutal but I try to take a natural method I have my tank at least 2/3 planted very very densely. Meaning the male cant swim though it giving the female the ability to stay safe and try to give the male a chance to get his act right.


----------



## brikwong94 (Aug 17, 2011)

i'm 16 and my parents don't support my fish keeping hobby as much as others because it can get expensive and we're not rich in any way.

i ran about a mile to petco and bought a plant. not the best plant there but i could afford it and its better than NOT having any plants.

its been a couple hours. I shifted the hiding spot closer to the bubblenest so hopefully, the female will find it. however, the behavioral aspects of their activity is still the same. Female runs away before male gets close, sometimes the male doesn't even have the intention of nipping. She almost immediately recovers and the whole thing starts over and over again.


----------



## youlovegnats (Feb 23, 2011)

Hmm, in that case just leave them in there together. They should be alright as long as you keep a wary eye out.


----------



## brikwong94 (Aug 17, 2011)

thanks so much, i feel a lot more comfortable and assured now.

temperature is actually 80 and has been 80. I keep a huge Himalayan Salt Lamp nearby that tank and that's actually been keeping it warm.

today is pretty much day 2, i hope they dont take much longer. i already stayed up all night to watch them. I doubt my female will be in mortal danger though.


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

Is your female still interested in breeding? and does the male have a bubblenest? I hope so dont worry I know your fish are in good hands and youll take care of them


----------



## brikwong94 (Aug 17, 2011)

The bubblenest is still there, bigger than my avatar photo. he's fixing it every now and then but it hasn't increased in size for hours. 

the female is currently hiding and has been hiding ever since i placed the plant and new rocks in.


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

but does she still have her breeding bars? thats important also they seem like their still up for breeding its normal for the female to hide at least for me. Many of my females stay near the opposite side of the tank right up until the point of breeding when the males stop nipping and chasing and just display and run back to the nest.


----------



## brikwong94 (Aug 17, 2011)

she's too light coloured to see her bars. i personally feel that she's still up for breeding.

if that's not the case, i'll take her out later tonight, but she's still coming back out occaisionally (even though not as often) to try and provoke the male a little.

you know what? i think i might just take some picture of them.
they should be on either tonight or tomorrow morning. its 8:28PM over here and i'm really tired from the night before.


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

Pictures would be an awesome help she sounds like she is trying hopefully the male will come around... if their a first time pair also its normal for them to not know exactly what to do and if you gave her enough hiding spaces dont worry she will hide out till he figures it out


----------



## brikwong94 (Aug 17, 2011)

Yes, this is a first time for both of them haha


----------



## brikwong94 (Aug 17, 2011)

another quick question. my female's tail fin has also ripped now. I've read everywhere to keep her from mortal danger and injuries. Does fin tear count as mortal injuries?


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

No a tear doesnt count as a mortal injuries... lol its alright my females end up with slight nipped fins and a tear or so but you want to remove her if the male is obviously violent towards her and not spending anytime with building a nest and just attacking her mortal danger to me means missing fins ripped gills obviously without intervention the female will die.


----------



## brikwong94 (Aug 17, 2011)

the male is still caring for his bubblenest. i take that as a good sign?

she has no other injuries other than a pretty tattered lower fin and a single rip on her tail fin.

she is capable of hiding and will run, the male will stop pursuing after she darts away. i'm seriously very tired right now. do you think the female should be alive when i wake up? i'm sincerely worried for their well-being.


----------



## youlovegnats (Feb 23, 2011)

It sounds all normal to me. Though it may look rough, sometimes it's not as bad as it seems. As Creat said, only if you see the male relentlessly attacking the female, then there's no need to take her out yet.


----------



## brikwong94 (Aug 17, 2011)

then i will sleep tonight, thank you so much for the guidance, i will post in the morning.


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

I think you can safely go to bed and not worry as long as she can get away she will be fine


----------



## youlovegnats (Feb 23, 2011)

Good night! and good luck!


----------



## brikwong94 (Aug 17, 2011)

thanks. i woke up early this morning. its 7:26AM right now. The female survived the night and didn't get any more ripped fins. 

She's just hanging at the opposite side of the tank in a corner. When the male approaches, they swim together and she does the S-Shaped swimming. The swim side-by-side until they reach the edge of the tank and then they go in opposite directions. The male will go about halfway into the tank, stop, then open his fins up as if he was displaying. The female will remain in her corner most of the time, but will follow every now and then.

However, there was one incident where she made it next to the bubblenest, and out of nowhere the male got very very close to her, then tried to nip her.

How does this sound to you guys?


----------



## brikwong94 (Aug 17, 2011)

woah...i just same them flare at one another.


----------



## youlovegnats (Feb 23, 2011)

Sounds like they are doing well, minus the flaring. If the female starts getting aggressive, then I think it's time to call it quits for this round :/. 
I think they are just very very anxious.


----------



## brikwong94 (Aug 17, 2011)

i might just take them out later today, the female is flaring quite often when the male approaches.

would another female suffice? i'm just wondering. Is there any hope for the current female?


----------



## youlovegnats (Feb 23, 2011)

You could def. try another girl. I would try again with the female you have though. Re-condition them (try 3 weeks this time) with loads of high protein foods.


----------



## brikwong94 (Aug 17, 2011)

The absolute only factor that keeps me from starting all over with this pair is that the male still seems plenty interested and his bubble-nest is so large. I don't know if he'll ever be this excited again, and how he'd feel if I just stopped the whole operation.


----------



## youlovegnats (Feb 23, 2011)

Well, if your female isn't cooperating, then there's no way it's going to work out :<


----------



## brikwong94 (Aug 17, 2011)

its so odd. i put her back in the glass chimney, the male is reacting, but the female starts reacting again as well. It didn't even take a minute.

is she just too timid/easily frightened to mate?


----------



## youlovegnats (Feb 23, 2011)

She also might be too old/young. How old (approx.) is she? Or how many inches do you think she is?


----------



## brikwong94 (Aug 17, 2011)

i think she was rather young. we bought her a petsmart a month or so ago because she was really cute and mistreated. she grew when she came into our home. she's a little over an inch in size.


----------



## brikwong94 (Aug 17, 2011)

maybe an inch and a half, not entirely sure.

she has eggs though. that i'm sure of. she is also interested in mating. you can spot her ovipositor as well


----------



## youlovegnats (Feb 23, 2011)

Well, her ovipositor will always be visible. An 1 1/2" should be a good sized female. My 3 older girls are pushing 3" lol. xD SO FAT! 

Well, as long as they aren't trying to kill each other, I say leave them be. I've heard of cases like this that lasted more than 4 days O_O


----------



## brikwong94 (Aug 17, 2011)

you have much experience. here i am panicing every couple of minutes and not leaving the room.

she flares at him, but doesn't attack him. he just leaves her alone. just recently, she started to head towards the male on her own account and hang around the bubblenest. When the male swim towards her, she flares for less than a second and the male turns around and she resumes just....hanging out and looking at the nest. is that a bad sign?


----------



## brikwong94 (Aug 17, 2011)

by the way, my male is still building the bubblenest.


----------



## youlovegnats (Feb 23, 2011)

Wow what a trooper!  
I'd say that's a good sign if they are both still interested. As long as she keeps coming near the nest and hanging around there, they should spawn soon.


----------



## brikwong94 (Aug 17, 2011)

Worst case scenario is if they don't spawn later today, i'll run to the store and bring a new female home. I purposely got the male so the female could reproduce but now that the male is working so hard, i feel so bad for him. he's a good looking male too.

they are both currently chasing each other? directly under the nest.


----------



## youlovegnats (Feb 23, 2011)

Good. That's a good sign! 

I'd stick with the girl you have instead of buying another just for spawning.


----------



## brikwong94 (Aug 17, 2011)

i'll keep you posted. its pretty much the same things happening over and over again. 

how come now, the male chases her away from the nest with nipping actions? i thought he built the bubble-nest for her and tried to coax her to come. does this happen a lot (the male doing everything he's supposed to then chasing away the female)?


----------



## youlovegnats (Feb 23, 2011)

It's like a game. If the female stays still and doesn't run (just clamps up and does her wiggle dance) then the male will mate. If she does run, that means she isn't ready yet. 
Just keep them together for one more day.  
Could you get pictures? I'd love to see the pair!


----------



## brikwong94 (Aug 17, 2011)

sure, although the female is pretty tattered up. she'll go to the nest and when the male finally notices her, she does the wiggle dance. but the male is flaring and attempts to nip her when he gets very very close.

she's a pretty transparent female with and orange tone. When she is feeling strong emotions, her nearly white/transparent fins turn a bright violet. she's just a veiltail though. nothing special since nobody really likes them anymore

the male is a dual colored, ranging from the darkest reds to the darkest of blues. i believe he is a delta tail? the fins are shaped like a veiltail's but the edges are spiked all over and are in no way rounded.


----------



## youlovegnats (Feb 23, 2011)

Yup. It's all about the waiting game now  
Unless they've spawned already? Maybe they did over night? Check the nest just in case. 

Ooohhh they both sound very lovely!


----------



## brikwong94 (Aug 17, 2011)

i've checked, no sign of fry. wouldn't the male attack the female relentlessly if they already spawned?


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

Sometimes you can always tell by looking in the nest you should see little white eggs hanging out in the bubbles. The male usually get very territorial and wont accept the female hanging out under the nest and chase her off, if there are eggs in it. 
It sounds like they are learning the hardest part for me is walking away and ignoring them, I found most of my fish start to spawn when I am not looking.


----------



## youlovegnats (Feb 23, 2011)

Yeah he would. But I've had a weird episode where my female helped take care of the eggs for a couple hours with daddy. xD Then he chased her away, lol.


----------



## brikwong94 (Aug 17, 2011)

i created a new blog and i am upload photos onto it. I will post some links soon. these photos aren't of the best quality. just saying ahead of time.


----------



## youlovegnats (Feb 23, 2011)

Woo! Doesn't matter


----------



## brikwong94 (Aug 17, 2011)

http://25.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_lq4o75Ajkd1r1jineo1_500.jpg

http://29.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_lq4o6gzRvT1r1jineo1_500.jpg

http://25.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_lq4o5pGllR1r1jineo1_500.jpg

http://25.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_lq4o2l59iV1r1jineo1_500.jpg

http://27.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_lq4o1wDAEh1r1jineo1_500.jpg


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

First pair off betta is always the most exciting! They both look in very good condition, also do you have a image of the spawning set up? Its always nice to see.


----------



## brikwong94 (Aug 17, 2011)

i would take a picture, but my crappy phone's shutter doesn't want to work right now. those photos were taken last night


----------



## brikwong94 (Aug 17, 2011)

i am most relieved to hear that they are in good condition. the female had me worring for many nights.

she's trying to get the male attention by touching him now. she's sationary and doing the wiggle dance


----------



## youlovegnats (Feb 23, 2011)

Good!!!


----------



## brikwong94 (Aug 17, 2011)

uhm, question about her touching him.

just before you posted again, my female would touch my male with her mouth and the male would start tilting and turning in jerking motions. is that bad? he doesn't seem to attack the female after or during that period of time.


----------



## youlovegnats (Feb 23, 2011)

Nope, that's a great sign!  That means they're trying to mate!~


----------



## brikwong94 (Aug 17, 2011)

Oh my god they almost got it.


----------



## brikwong94 (Aug 17, 2011)

Oh my god!!!!!!


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

This is very good!


----------



## brikwong94 (Aug 17, 2011)

they embraced already but they didn't really hold onto it for long so i'm guessing they screwed up. they've done that twice already, they're drifting away from the bubblenest a little and the male would occaisionally try to nip her but she isn't so frightened anymore. inform me on this situation?


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

Sense their new it can take all day or just a few hrs for them to figure out how to embrace, dont worry about it, with new timers its harder for them to... line up right lol.


----------



## brikwong94 (Aug 17, 2011)

but this means they're like, good right?


----------



## brikwong94 (Aug 17, 2011)

ugh, why does he nip her immediately after they try?


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

oh yeah, dont worry if they are trying to embrace they will figure it out  Dont worry about them so much lol you did a great job
edit: and he nips becuase its his way of saying hurry up and try again


----------



## youlovegnats (Feb 23, 2011)

xD lol Creat exactly!  YAAAYYY I'm glad they embraced!  Now just leave 'em to it and they should spawn really soon!


----------



## brikwong94 (Aug 17, 2011)

omg i'm sorry for freaking out. its my first time going about it too. i'm probably just as nervous as they are.


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

lol its okay  each time I spawn still I get nervous and hope they are okay, you just got to learn to trust yourself for setting them up for sucess... but yeah like I said I still get freaked out


----------



## brikwong94 (Aug 17, 2011)

so if they got that far already, would it be okay if i left and got like, breakfast? haha


----------



## youlovegnats (Feb 23, 2011)

Hahaha, yes.  xD 
It's really nerve-racking the 1st time isn't it? xDD I was so nervous my first time too. lol.


----------



## brikwong94 (Aug 17, 2011)

yeah but i'm really glad you two are here. it made it easier for me.

oh also, is it bad that the female was hiding when i came back?


----------



## youlovegnats (Feb 23, 2011)

Nah, it's fine. Just let them be. It might take a few more tries before they get it right.


----------



## brikwong94 (Aug 17, 2011)

alright, i trust your opinion. thank you so much again. i'll keep you posted until i see fry


----------



## youlovegnats (Feb 23, 2011)

Sweet! Sounds like a plan!


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

I'm excited to know how it all turns out


----------



## brikwong94 (Aug 17, 2011)

now it just seems like they went a couple steps back... idk what to do.


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

just relax I have faith in them


----------



## youlovegnats (Feb 23, 2011)

^ +1


----------



## brikwong94 (Aug 17, 2011)

i have faith in what you guys said as well so i will wait patiently.


----------



## youlovegnats (Feb 23, 2011)

^__^ Thanks for listening to our advice! It means a lot.


----------



## brikwong94 (Aug 17, 2011)

another question and update

they haven't really been practicing the embrace like they did before. the female is always in one corner but will leave to explore but doesn't seem to be provoking the male or bubblenest anymore

the male stopped staying directly under the bubblenest and would look for the female. if she is hiding, he'd just explore around instead of returning.

has this happened to any of you guys yet?


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

I have had a female stay over hiding in one side of the tank is the male attacking her or doing his little dance wiggle when he finds her? As long as everything is still working just fine and she hasnt lost interest they should be fine.


----------



## brikwong94 (Aug 17, 2011)

the thing is "i don't know" if she's lost interest. the male isn't really attacking her. he displays and goes up to her all the time. maybe attempt to flare up a little. the female stays in one corner. she's not really hiding but she's just there. when the male comes, she just keeps her distance but doesn't go into hiding. i'm so confused.


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

Sounds like normal behavior still... fish dont have words and the new couple is trying to understand what the other one is saying through body language so it does take a while


----------



## brikwong94 (Aug 17, 2011)

i'll leave them be a little longer then. thank you


----------



## betta dude (May 22, 2011)

yo


----------



## youlovegnats (Feb 23, 2011)

Yes betta dude?


----------



## brikwong94 (Aug 17, 2011)

i just returned home after a trip to the YMCA. no spawning has occured. same status, but i do not know what progress they have made since i left. should i continue waiting? what's the longest i should wait for them?


----------



## brikwong94 (Aug 17, 2011)

please post soon. they don't do as much as they did before. i haven't seen them embrace again for many many hours. i'm sincerely confused. what went wrong that made them so distant from one another so suddenly?


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

Is the temperature the same? Without really being there I can only guess I wouldnt worry to much and just leave them together for the rest of the day... did you try doing a massive water change of the breeding tank, it helps stimulate rainfall or just actually making it rain by having the tank misted or sprayed


----------



## brikwong94 (Aug 17, 2011)

temperature hasn't changed. i'll see what happens tomorrow morning. i didn't change the water. only partial changes. i didn't try either misting or spraying either. i'll have to look into that.

i'm so paranoid. why is this so stressful?


----------



## youlovegnats (Feb 23, 2011)

Calm down, bro. lol
You have all the time in the world to have them spawn- there's no need to get stressed out.  Of course everyone freaks out until the pair actually spawn and get it right.  I did. 
You just really have to be patient with this, you can't rush it. It's like trying to teach a puppy how to sit...takes patience and practice


----------



## brikwong94 (Aug 17, 2011)

so should i just leave them in there? the female isn't in any trouble or danger. that's one thing i'm sure of right now after all these days.

i'm just wondering if they will still mate. 

bubble-nest is still being maintained by the male. there's just less activity by the female and the male has been swimming around


----------



## brikwong94 (Aug 17, 2011)

okay, there seems to be a little more activity going on again. the male is consistently looking and trying to coax the female. female has been swimming near bubblenest.


----------



## youlovegnats (Feb 23, 2011)

Good. Just keep a watchful eye out.


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

Oh this is good I do hope they start spawning soon


----------



## youlovegnats (Feb 23, 2011)

Me too. This has been going on for far too long, lol.


----------



## brikwong94 (Aug 17, 2011)

if they don't spawn, when do you think i should take them out for re-conditioning?


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

When the female stops having breeding stripes and the male gives up on making a nest is usually when I take them out and re condition them


----------



## brikwong94 (Aug 17, 2011)

i can't tell whether or not she has stripes because she's too light colored. the male still maintains the nest if that counts. he's following the female as i type.

do you guys have an idea of how the genetics will work out?


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

Remind me again of both their coloration and if you know their genetic background. And I still have faith in them I will tell you honestly one pair I had took 2 weeks and the only reason I left them together was becuase neither of them had any major wounds and still flirted with eachother. Your guys still seem like their flirting but it sure is taking a long time.


----------



## brikwong94 (Aug 17, 2011)

then i'll see how things turn out with them.

i do not know their genetic backgrounds because i got them from just general pet stores. 

the female is almost transparent in every way. Her eyes are completely black. Slight orange tint to her body, and clear tail except when she feels strong emotion which turns them into bright violet. Veiltail

Male is dual colored, i believe he is a delta tail. deep red tail with dark blue/purple accents on the edges. Very dark blue-purpleish black on the body.


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

The males colors will be more dominant mostly reds and dark blues, but there is no telling what recessive genes the male may carry to let the females genes show, through you will get a lot of vt probably maybe some round tails. I am not a genetic expert though. And good luck


----------



## brikwong94 (Aug 17, 2011)

thanks. i really hope they spawn. i don't feel that either one of my bettas are bad looking. they both have the butterfly gene i'm sure.


----------



## brikwong94 (Aug 17, 2011)

SHE WAS DOING THE S-SWIMMING AGAIN!!! i have hope!


----------



## brikwong94 (Aug 17, 2011)

turns out my male is a spade tail haha, for some reason they mixed him up with a veil tail.


----------



## youlovegnats (Feb 23, 2011)

Ahhh! You'll get a lot of VT multi colors  
I'm glad that she's doin' the wiggly! 
Any updates?


----------



## brikwong94 (Aug 17, 2011)

it seems like its gone back a couple steps once again, but its better than that whole confusion phase where i wasn't' sure if the female had ANY interest.

so what i do is that i keep the whole glass chimney submerged when i initially released the female so it would give her somewhat of a hiding spot as well. when she goes inside the glass chimney, he male would try to catch her attention from the outside. she tries to chase him through the glass and she'd dart out eventually. 

From there, the male would chase her and she'd run to a corner like she's been doing. 

So pretty much, that part is on repeat. Male finds female, she swims away, sometimes flare for a quick second then continue swimming. She does her S-Shaped swim occaisionally. The only downside is that she's running away from the male like she did in the beginning. She's no longer going up to touch him or embracing him. I still feel that there is a very very very slight possibility that she might've lost interest, but i don't think that's the case.

on another note, she does stay by the bubble-nest A LOT more often than she did in the first couple of days in the tank. she runs away quick though. is that a good sign?


----------



## youlovegnats (Feb 23, 2011)

It's a good sign that she's near he nest a lot, but it's been far too long IMO... 
I'd say try again in a coupe of weeks. :/


----------



## brikwong94 (Aug 17, 2011)

I shall see after tonight. I don't want to stress them both out for too long. I really want my female to heal up.


----------



## brikwong94 (Aug 17, 2011)

I felt too bad for the female because she must've been frightened beyond imagination already. I took them out and placed them back into their respective tanks.

I placed water conditioners and hopefully the female will heal up soon. She seems to be quite relieved to be back in her tank.

The worst I felt was when I took the male out. He worked so hard on the bubblenest and it was the biggest bubble-nest i've ever seen. He was willing to mate the whole time and I just took it away from him without waiting a day longer. What I'm afraid of most is that he won't ever be as willing anymore. That would suck.

I cleaned out their tank and put my Micky Mouse Platy Fry in because i heard fry growth spikes up exponentially when they're in a large tank, which i find to be true because i discovered three after the initial group i found in the main tank and they were several times larger than they were. Hopefully in two weeks, they'll be large enough to go back into the main tank and i can place the bettas in there once more.

Thank you all so much for helping. I'm sure I'll still freak out next time I try but I'm pretty sure I won't be as scared as I was this time. I hope the second round comes sooner than we think and that it'll be successful. I think they would make fine bettas. 

I wish to keep in touch with you all.


----------



## youlovegnats (Feb 23, 2011)

xD It's totally cool. No need to freak out or be sad.  I'm sure he'll be willing to mate next time, and even your female too. As I said before, it take a lot of patience and practice until you get it right- and once you do, you'll almost never have troubles again xD.


----------

